# Kodiak tungsten jigs



## BigGill (Mar 2, 2014)

Anyone using these for panfish? I got some last year at a baitshop in MI, they are now my go to jig. The Mad Rat and Pirate Glow are fish catchin jigs, also never a broke hook. Want to try some of the others, what colors that you've used are good? Thanks


----------



## Scum_Frog (Apr 3, 2009)

Fiska's wolfram! Best jigs out there!


----------



## Ice on (Feb 23, 2015)

Switched to tungsten jigs last year luv the fact they're so heavy no need for split shot makes light bite more detectable no longer use pin min


----------



## BigGill (Mar 2, 2014)

I also use Fiskas and have some Skandia, just seem to like these better.


----------



## laynhardwood (Dec 27, 2009)

I have been doing well with the marmuska tungsten jigs


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

What size jigs have you been using. I just bought some in a few different sizes.


----------



## BigGill (Mar 2, 2014)

3mm and 4mm I believe, am going to try the 5mm next year, want to try a bigger profile. Used to use 3 alot but used the 4 with great success this year.


----------



## fishnguy (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks. .. checked my order and I bought the 4mm and 4.5mm. I'll give them a try once they get here.


----------

